# Integer.parseInt



## samkirchner (29. Jan 2008)

Hallo, 

da ich gerade Hausaufgaben mache, muss ich folgendes Programm schreiben. 

Eine Zimmertemperatur hat 92° die Zimmertemperatur beträgt 20°. In jeder Minute verringert sich die Suppentemperatur um 10% der Differenz zur Zimmertemperatur:

Das Programm lief, bis ich den double von Suppentemp auf integer parsen wollte. Da ist also der Fehler, den ich leider nicht finden kann!



```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Suppentemperatur
{
	public static void main (String []args)
	{
		double Suppentemp = 92;
		double Zimmertemp = 20;
		double Tempver = 0;
		int Minuten = 0;
		do 
		{
			Tempver =    (Suppentemp - Zimmertemp) * 0.1;
			Suppentemp = Suppentemp - Tempver;
			Minuten++;
			int i = Integer.parseInt(Suppentemp);
			System.out.println ("Nach " + Minuten + " Minuten ist die Suppentemperatur " + i );
			
		}
		while  (Suppentemp >=25);
		
	}
}
```


was habe ich falsch gemacht???
bedanke mich im vorraus


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2008)

Integer.parseInt(String test) - lässt doch nur Strings zu oder seh ich da was falsch


----------



## tfa (29. Jan 2008)

double kann man nicht in integer parsen, höchstens casten.

Den Fehler hättest Du übrigens ruhig dazu schreiben können.


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2008)

versuchs halt anstatt zu parsen zu casten - wie tfa das bereits sagte:

Beispiel:

int i = 0;
double d =3.1415;
i= (int) d;


----------



## samkirchner (29. Jan 2008)

Natürlich!!!! Wieso habe ich dies die ganze Zeit nicht gemerkt??? Stattdessen habe ich eine halbe Ewigkeit die Schreibweise überprüft  


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Suppentemperatur
{
	public static void main (String []args)
	{
		double Suppentemp = 92;
		double Zimmertemp = 20;
		double Tempver = 0;
		int Minuten = 0;
		do 
		{
			Tempver =    (Suppentemp - Zimmertemp) * 0.1;
			Suppentemp = Suppentemp - Tempver;
			Minuten++;
			int i = (int)Suppentemp;
			System.out.println ("Nach " + Minuten + " Minuten ist die Suppentemperatur " + i );
			
		}
		while  (Suppentemp >=25);
		
	}
}
```

Danke!!! :lol:


----------

